# The VW Tort Mobile.."Classic Weekend"



## N2TORTS (Jun 10, 2012)

Well the 2012 VW CLassic was today .... Largst VW show on the West Coast . Boy was it a whopper ...HUGE turnout!!! ....with over 500 Cars. 
I took the " Tort~Mobile" out for the show ....4am off and running...

















JD~


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 10, 2012)

Impeccable. Love the suitcase and surfboard. Perfect.


----------



## ascott (Jun 10, 2012)

2 words;

Bad ***


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 10, 2012)

There's no squashing that bug!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 10, 2012)

Slug Bug * Punch


----------



## terryo (Jun 10, 2012)

"Punch buggie...no punch back!" I LOVE those little bugs. A beauty for sure.


----------



## Laura (Jun 10, 2012)

OCTO in Long Beach.. did you get to that?


----------



## clare n (Jun 10, 2012)

*RE: The VW Tort Mobile.."Classic Weekend"*

Beautiful !!! I love her. My husband is vw mad too.Campers bugs mark two golfs and caddys, had a rat look caddy til recently


----------



## Blakem (Jun 10, 2012)

*RE: The VW Tort Mobile.."Classic Weekend"*

Nice! What part of the west coast? I am from the central valley. Digging the short surfboard!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 11, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Impeccable. Love the suitcase and surfboard. Perfect.



 



ascott said:


> 2 words;
> 
> Bad ***



OH yea ...............aka .."Da sleeper" 
Thanks Ange' ~ 



Blake m said:


> Nice! What part of the west coast? I am from the central valley. Digging the short surfboard!



Huntington Beach......nutting over 6'4" tri fin in my book~...well untill my ultra senior years catch up...then the big gun comes out!  



Laura said:


> OCTO in Long Beach.. did you get to that?



Nope .... was prepping the tort mobile all day for the show on Sunday.
Although I've been to many ....



clare n said:


> Beautiful !!! I love her. My husband is vw mad too.Campers bugs mark two golfs and caddys, had a rat look caddy til recently



Thank you Clare .. I'm an old wrench head ma' self! 



terryo said:


> "Punch buggie...no punch back!" I LOVE those little bugs. A beauty for sure.



Where you been ? ,,,, we've missed ya! :shy:


----------

